# Highlifter forum



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems with the highlifter forum? It won't let me on, it just says "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)"


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

yes did that to me lastnight havent tryed it since


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I just tried a little bit ago and it's still down.


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

same here


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hopefully it will be back up soon. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I got the same thing, thought it was because I was in Brazil. But that must not be the problem.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope i don't think so


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's been down for several days. But really, who cares?


----------

